# Trout's Beam Finished w/Video



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 13, 2011)

It's not done until the video is made, right?







This is just too much fun.... ;D

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFXmGa0UvqQ[/ame]


----------



## steamer (Jan 13, 2011)

Great build Trout....and nice vid.

Well done!

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 13, 2011)

An excellent build!
Looks and sounds perfect!

Video was cool and quirky!!!! :big:
What was that snow shoe robot thingy????

Andrew


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent engine and great video! I made the same engine a few years ago. I remember showing my wife the progress every so often, and the day I had it running she said "DID YOU MAKE THAT?" I guess it surprised her that i could make all those parts move in unision :big:

IronHorse


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice one trout!
Worth the wait.
I'm going to go put my camera in storage.


----------



## Foozer (Jan 13, 2011)

Looking Good, 


Happy Dance  WooHoo


Robert


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful build and video! :bow:

Green light, green light, go...go...go on your Upshur build! woohoo1

Please...Make a part or a set up I can copy. :big:

I'm getting beat up on my own. :wall:

-MB


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks all!

Thanks Dave, appreciate it. 

Andrew - the "snow shoe robot thingie" is a small penguin-shaped robot which utilizes a programmable Basic Stamp microprocessor made by Parallax. 

IronHorse - My wife is always amazed by every little part I make. She's great. This one does have a lot of tiny parts. Now my vision is blurry. 

Zee - thanks. I took all the shots with my new little Flip video camera. It's the size of an iPhone, takes HD (720p) video and only costs $169. If you put yours away, go buy that one. 

Thanks Robert. As for the Happy Dance, do you have any idea how hard it is to find free Calliope music on the web?

MB - All four of my builds so far have been runners. My fear is after spending what I know will be a great deal of time and effort on the Upshur, there's a good chance it won't run, especially after what I've been reading here. But I will forge ahead as that one is now my primary target. Upshur sure did make it sound easy to build, didn't he?


----------



## Maryak (Jan 14, 2011)

That's just BRILLIANT Trout :bow: :bow: :bow:.........................MGM Eat Your Heart Out. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## reFlad (Jan 14, 2011)

Great Job Trout. Very artistic, both the build and the vid...

Ronald


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys. I would have been very disappointed if this one didn't run because then I couldn't have made the video.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 14, 2011)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Thanks all!
> 
> MB - All four of my builds so far have been runners. My fear is after spending what I know will be a great deal of time and effort on the Upshur, there's a good chance it won't run, especially after what I've been reading here. But I will forge ahead as that one is now my primary target. Upshur sure did make it sound easy to build, didn't he?



Trout, I didn't mean to put the pressure on. I was just kidding around. You do first class work, and I'm sure the Upshur build will be up to standard with the rest of your accomplishments. I think there's a very good chance that your engine 'will' run. But, Its up to you to 'make' it run. If it was easy it wouldn't be any fun!

" 99% of the things we worry about already happened, or never will" -MB, home shop philosopher.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 14, 2011)

Great version of Elmer's design Trout, but I knew that early on. The video sets a new standard in creativity though...I'm with Zee....video camera? what video camera? I don't have no video camera!! :big: Seriously a great job on both!!!

Bill


----------



## student123 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey there Trout,

A super lookin' engine - well done!

Mike


----------



## tel (Jan 14, 2011)

Excellent, in every way! Thm:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 14, 2011)

Love the build/circus/callipe music LOL  :bow:


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice job Trout...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 14, 2011)

That sure means a lot coming from all you guys. Thanks mucho!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice build Trout and the video was enjoyable as well.  :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 15, 2011)

Great stuff Trout - engine and video very well done :bow:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## ttrikalin (Jan 16, 2011)

what can I say that has not been said?


Excellent work, superb video. 
I showed it to my wife on the TV screen this morning -- she enjoyed it too!

Kudos Sir

take care, 

tom in MA


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have to admit, most of the time I'm trying to impress my wife with this stuff. :big: It almost always works too.


----------



## m_kilde (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello Troutsqueezer

I too would like to congrat you on the build, the video however was the best part in your post - I really liked that


----------

